# Thresher593 - Rod holder in camper shell



## Shakespeare (Sep 5, 2007)

Thresher593,
I didn't want to hijack the thread on camper shells; but had a comment and a request. First my comment... I'm very impressed with your well organized equipment and setup in your camper shell. The truck looks pretty clean also. My request; You got any detail photos of your ceiling mounted rod holder? I'd love to see how you rigged that up, that is if you don't mind sharing a trade secret. 

Thanks!

Mike C.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Not thresher but I think this thread will help you out just scroll down about and find hat80's reply.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25567&highlight=interior+rod+rack

I wouldnt mind some close up pics of his tackle box holder though that looks nice.


----------



## Shakespeare (Sep 5, 2007)

narfpoit said:


> Not thresher but I think this thread will help you out just scroll down about and find hat80's reply.


Thanks narfpoit, that's the detail I was wanting.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Shakespeare said:


> Thresher593,
> I didn't want to hijack the thread on camper shells; but had a comment and a request. First my comment... I'm very impressed with your well organized equipment and setup in your camper shell. The truck looks pretty clean also. My request; You got any detail photos of your ceiling mounted rod holder? I'd love to see how you rigged that up, that is if you don't mind sharing a trade secret.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


No trade secrets here. As Narfpoit showed, that design of the 1x2 wood rod holder has been going around for a while. I did however have to fabricate the brackets for the 1x2's to mount behind the camper shell window frame on the interior. If you go to the web site for rodloft pro and look at the topper brackets, that's what I made. I just bought some flat aluminum at Lowe's and bent it on my vise. Very easy.
Rod


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> Not thresher but I think this thread will help you out just scroll down about and find hat80's reply.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25567&highlight=interior+rod+rack
> 
> I wouldnt mind some close up pics of his tackle box holder though that looks nice.


I'll work on getting some close-up's. Nothing much to it though. I just used some scrap wood laying around the garage and sized it for 5 boxes with a tray on top. The only thing that holds it in place, other than the weight of it, is velcro on the bottom mounted to the bed, so it can be easily removed if needed.
Rod


----------



## Shakespeare (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rod. I have a Leer shell with a Thule rack so I may be able to capitalize on using the studs that attaches the rack to the top instead of forming those brackets. I have a pile of rough sawn white oak that's been curing out in the driveway for a year and a half now, so maybe I can put that to use. I see my weekend project shaping up 

I'm heading down to AB next Thursday and I'm about to crawl out of my skin.. so this will give me something to do.

Mike C.


----------

